# I miss reading in the bathtub...



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you guys have experience with waterproof covers? Do any of them work? Are they comfortable to use?

Cathy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't do this personally, but I've read where lots of people put their Kindle in a ziploc bag to read in the tub.  There are waterproof covers you can buy, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, I've heard about the ziploc bag, but it seems such a flimsy thing to trust with my precious Kindle...


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Cathy, do you have a K2? If so, I have an never-used M-Edge Guardian case, completely sealed and waterproof that I'd be willing to sell...never used because I now have a K3 and it doesn't fit.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Personally I read magazines in the bath.

But I would trust a ziplock bag - it's not like you'll be dunking the Kindle in the bath (even if you were to accidentally drop it, I'm assuming you would pull it out immediately).

The bag will protect it from splashes / wet hands steam.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

BlueQuill said:


> Cathy, do you have a K2? If so, I have an never-used M-Edge Guardian case, completely sealed and waterproof that I'd be willing to sell...never used because I now have a K3 and it doesn't fit.


Thanks, but I have a K3 too. 

Okay, maybe I will try the ziploc bag. Perhaps with a real book first, just in case.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the TrendyDigital WaterGuard Waterproof Case, only $16 and it works great. I use it on my boat and have used it at the river as well. Here is a link to it.

http://www.amazon.com/Version-TrendyDigital-WaterGuard-Waterproof-Generation/dp/B0026GJHVY/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291913040&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a ziploc girl.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> But I would trust a ziplock bag - it's not like you'll be dunking the Kindle in the bath (even if you were to accidentally drop it, I'm assuming you would pull it out immediately).
> 
> The bag will protect it from splashes / wet hands steam.


Yep

As long as you're not planning on holding the kindle underwater (and why would you?) the Ziploc works just fine.

As an added note I have to say I was happy when I decided to keep my K2 after the K3 was announced (I had only had it for 6 months and couldn't justify upgrading); all of the accessories, including the Guardian case, went down in price by a significant amount. I got a Guardian case for my K2 for $35


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought the Trendydigital waterproof bag (not for the Kindle).  It's oversized for the kindle, but that way I can slip it in with the cover folded back and there's plenty of room.  It has 4 locks on the top to make sure it's sealed and it was only $11 from Amazon.  And yes, I read in the bathtub almost every night.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

The guardian not being available for K3 is the only reason I haven't upgraded yet.  I like to read in my hot tub.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I got a M-Edge Latitude just for reading in the bathtub or for when I go to the beach.I use a Oberon when not near water
The latitude has worked out great


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I've had this same issue. I may try the Ziploc too. Funny to put a piece of technology in a Ziploc to protect it!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I've used a ziplock with no problems.

I haven't used the Trendy Digital waterproof case but I've heard of quite a few people hear that are happy with theirs.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, I'm a Ziploc convert! Tries it yesterday and it works perfectly!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah!  I love my Ziploc bag system.  The other thing I have done for reading in the tub - because I won't give that up - is that I placed a small stool (tub height) next to the tub, placed my slanted reading stand on the stool, and then placed my Kindle on the stand.  That way my Kindle is not over the water at all - it's outside the tub.  I simply draped a towel on the side of the tub for me to dry my right hand off (if needed) so I could turn the page.  I have also put my Kindle in my Ziploc and then put it on the book stand and then I don't have to worry about drying my hand off to turn the page.  Where there's a will - there's a way!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The only thing to note about using Ziplocs is that they can have or can develop pinholes in them. It doesn't happen all the time, obviously, but if you're the klutzy type like I am, I wouldn't trust it.

I went with this instead for my K2, because it's much better made than a Ziploc (the TrendyDigital wasn't out yet back then). And as it turns out, it fits the iPad perfectly as well (used more in the kitchen than the bath for that device):



I had the Guardian; way too big and bulky for just bathtub use. I still have the KlearKase, which I like, but it's a bit of a pain to put on and take off for a bath several times a week, and I don't like it personally for full time use.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I use a ziploc bag in the tub also.  I usually drape a towel over the edge of the tub(large soaking tub) & hold my kindle on the edge.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


>


I've had one of these for 2 years... it's FABULOUS. I like how it locks down so I KNOW my Kindle is protected. I've dropped it more than once into the pool and it floats and my kindle is never damaged. LOVE that thing. I do put one of those packs of silica gel (the little "do not eat" things you get in shoes, spices, etc) in it though because here in TX, condensation is king. Helps a bunch!


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm yet another person who refuses to upgrade because of the guardian.

The trendy digital cases work well as long as you don't overuse them. Carrying your kindle everywhere in them for months, they wear out. I strongly prefer my guardian, but that's what I had until the guardian came out.


----------

